# Lookie what I got!!!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Aren't they just gorgeous!!!

















I got them from the queen of the beautiful sock!.. GAM!!!
I am in awe!
So soft, so warm and the workmanship is masterful!
Lucky little ol me!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! Is it weird that it makes me so happy to see them on your feet? :teehee:

They are made from my own handspun yarn too. I sure couldn't say THAT about anything I made even a year ago.


Shetland wool, spun about DK weight, worked on size 3 needles. No real 'pattern' just a slipped stitch cable with ribbing. 

I am so glad they fit. <whew!>


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It makes me really happy to see them on my feet too!
I keep lifting my pants leg to stare lovingly at them.
And thses being the very first wool socks I have ever had on my body, I must say that they are the warmest things ever!!
I just had no idea that one's feet and ankles could achieve this lwevel of snug warmness on cold days.
Thank you so very, very, very much.
My husband looked at me in a semi accusing way when I showed him.
I think he wants me to learn to knit on sticks.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, those are beautiful! GAM, how do you spin your wool fine enough for socks?


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

*jealous* /grabbyhands


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nellie said:


> GAM, how do you spin your wool fine enough for socks?


Very slowly! :teehee:

Actually, this is not 'really' fine enough for socks. They are pretty dang bulky.
If handknit items were baked goods, these socks are like thick chewy oatmeal cookies. Not too sweet, but wholesome and filling. 

I dont have any problem spinning fine yarn, especially with that shetland. I get more issues trying to spin thick. 
It just keeps getting skinny again? I do a lot of plying.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! Those look just like the pair I made for my Mom. GAM those aren't the BFF socks?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, these are not the BFF. I worked them over only 54 stitches (waaay faster).
The stitch pattern is kind of from here...

http://needleandhook.co.uk/journal/2006/12/spindle_socks.html


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Those are beautiful. Love the softness and color!!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Are you taking order? /whistle


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SO COZY !!!! LOVE the color too !!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love them!!! Shetland socks are soooo warm! I love the color variations throughout. That's a nice pattern also.

They will full in the laundry, so be sure to hand wash them.

I spun/knit Paul a pair of Shetland socks a few years ago. He was helping out one day and decided to put in a load of laundry ... which included his socks.

They still fit me though!!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

GAM, those socks are beautiful. Does anyone else have problems with getting holes in handspun, all wool socks? I don't know whether it's the boots I wear or what, but my handspun socks seem to get holes way before those made with commercial yarn. The only exception is some I made with a Dorset-mohair blend. I usually knit socks on DPs #! or #2 so they're tightly knit, but those holes still show up .


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE them!!! They are beautiful and you are way too quick at all you do. I am in constant amazement at how quickly some of you get things done.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful!

Jessie


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

I love them, they look so warm and cozy.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

WIHH, I think you're right about the mohair being stronger. I also have some nylon fiber, but I always forget about it when I'm blending wool for socks. I must try that as well as the mohair. I mostly asked the question because I see people posting pics of gorgeous all-wool socks, and I was curious. My holes tend to come in different places so I don't think it's the boots. I suspect it's uneven spinning where a thinner bit just wears out first. I usually do a reinforced heel, but I may try actually doubling the strands to see if that helps. It's so frustrating to get holes in nice handspun socks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not too worried about this pair getting holes. They weigh over 5 oz.
Think THICK. 

I chain plied the yarn. This fleece had some longer guard hairs in it too. 
I could barely break this yarn with my hands. LOL.
In fact, the first bobbin was sort of overplied and I used that one for the bottoms of the socks, and some 'softer' spun stuff for the cuffs.

The main thing with these ones is not to let them go into the washing machine. 
Not ever. lol.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I gave them their first bath over the weekend in a bowl in the sink.
And I hung them behind the woodstove to dry on a hanger with clips.
It took ages!! for them to dry. Like 2 days or maybe a little more.
But they came out just fine and dandy.
I will never, ever, ever, ever put them in the wash and I hide them so no one else will get a wild hair a decide to do laundry one day. I can't imagine that ever happening, but in case it did....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful, GAM you are amazing:dance:


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats to both of youse (knitter & wearer) on the excellent socks!

But I'm curious GAM, about the slipped stitch cable. Shades of Barbara Walker! You ARE the master! If I may be so bold, how does one learn to do this? (I've tried to do the "just let the stiches hang in the air" thing and they always drop before I can hook them up again.)

I went Googling and found this:
Advanced Knitting: Cable Stitches Without Cable Needles: Advanced Knitting Instructions | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/video_4976525_advanced-knitting-cable-stitches-cable.html#ixzz1AyimKiPF

Is that it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL! 

Ellen, On these particular cables, you do it a bit different than the video. Which is a good one, BTW.

You slip the stitch that you will cross 'unknitted' for 2 rounds before you end up doing the cross. It isnt even under tension from the working yarn after 2 rounds. 
The loop gets elongated and just stands there, I swear.

The pattern I linked above gives you that. It is easy peasy. Plus, shetland is very grabby wool. It just hangs there waiting for you to notice if you drop a stitch.

The video you linked really does say how you pinch the stitches (and dont touch the working yarn!) in order to rearrange stitches for cables. 

I recommend trying it a bit with bigger needles and a good toothy yarn first. 
To cross over any more than 2 stitches w/o a cableneedle?  Scary for me.

Welcome to the forum, BTW. you should introduce yourself at some point.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

chickenista you are so lucky!! Those are gorgeous socks and look so very warm ! (2 days to dry! wow)
GAM you amaze me. You are such an awesome sock knitter and yarn spinner. I want to be like you when I grow up. :bow:


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Many thanks GAM, you made the way clear for me! This really takes the pain out of narrow cables. I'm teaching a new knitter so you've already helped two of us!


----------

